
The First BBS (1978) - kradic
http://www.portcommodore.com/cbbs.php
======
jawngee
That's insane. I used to run an 8 line renegade BBS in Minneapolis in the
early 90's. The scale of then versus now is straight up crazy.

~~~
gscott
I ran a 3 line renegade bbs system, the WWW is still catching up to how strong
the bbs community was or maybe I am just nostalgic.

